# HELP! Rhinestone font download won't work



## Barbspicturethis (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a Silhouette Cameo cutter, and I want to decorate shirts with rhinestones. I downloaded some fonts and a baseball from the Internet. Before doing so, I asked if their product was compatible with my machine. They said yes, but I would have to import the vsg file that comes with the download. I'm having trouble doing this. They told me that they have several silhouette customers. Can anyone help me?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Barbspicturethis said:


> I have a Silhouette Cameo cutter, and I want to decorate shirts with rhinestones. I downloaded some fonts and a baseball from the Internet. Before doing so, I asked if their product was compatible with my machine. They said yes, but I would have to import the vsg file that comes with the download. I'm having trouble doing this. They told me that they have several silhouette customers. Can anyone help me?


Perhaps if you can share where you purchased the file from and when you try importing the SVG file what problems you are facing we can better help?...

Kevin


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

the files may be too big for Silhouette Studio, it is not really a full graphics program. you may need to break the files up into smaller parts like one Sticky flock color or part of an alphabet. I think you have a 12x12 workspace/cutting space with the cameo. incscape is free on the internet and can he useful if you don't alread have anopther vector program. Also try OPEN instead of import with Silhouettes studio.


----------



## Barbspicturethis (Feb 22, 2013)

katruax said:


> Perhaps if you can share where you purchased the file from and when you try importing the SVG file what problems you are facing we can better help?...
> 
> Kevin


I downloaded them from Bling Art USA.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Barbspicturethis said:


> I downloaded them from Bling Art USA.


The Silhouette Designer can be a little buggy... That said you should be able to import the SVG file... 

If you go to File Menu and choose the Import to my Library option... Then at the bottom of the screen you will have to change the type of file you want to import... In your case SVG...

This video may also help...

How to Import DXF/SVG Files In Studio + Designer Edition - YouTube

Now the fonts you purchased are True Type Fonts... So first you need to install those into Windows... 

How to INSTALL FONTS in windows 7 "quick tutorial" *link to free fonts - YouTube

Then once installed you will be able to access them inside Silhouette Studio with your text tool...

I hope that helps...

Happy Rhinestoning!!!

Kevin


----------



## Barbspicturethis (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, Kevin. I watched both videos to see if I could learn something new. I had already downloaded and installed the ttf fonts onto my computer. I am able to get them onto my screen for viewing, and they look wonderful; however, when I try to cut them, they don't cut properly. 

As for the svg (sorry about typing vsg earlier!...lol), I'm still not able to get that to work properly either. I must be doing something wrong or leaving out a step. I import jpeg pictures into my Cameo library on a regular basis without any difficulty, but the rhinestone part is throwing me for a loop! Do I need some sort of "interpreter"?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Barbspicturethis said:


> Thank you, Kevin. I watched both videos to see if I could learn something new. I had already downloaded and installed the ttf fonts onto my computer. I am able to get them onto my screen for viewing, and they look wonderful; however, when I try to cut them, they don't cut properly.
> 
> As for the svg (sorry about typing vsg earlier!...lol), I'm still not able to get that to work properly either. I must be doing something wrong or leaving out a step. I import jpeg pictures into my Cameo library on a regular basis without any difficulty, but the rhinestone part is throwing me for a loop! Do I need some sort of "interpreter"?


This so does not answer your question but I wonder if you have considered using Make the Cut with your Cameo?... makethecut.com.... They have a free demo and honestly... It's light years better to me than the Silhouette Designer...

I wish I knew more specifics to assist but I really don't... 

You say the font didn't cut right?... Was it the size of circles... The holes didn't cut all the way thru the template material or something else?....

Kevin


----------



## Barbspicturethis (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin, Thank you so much! You have been very helpful. I've been very busy since your last post. By installing Inkscape, I was finally able to get and cut my baseball. I was finally able to view my ready-to-cut rhinestone font that I downloaded yesterday, but I'm not happy with how I have to grab each letter individually to make my words. 

I looked at Make the Cut, and I'm very close to purchasing it. I have a couple of questions thouh. Will I be able to type words to be cut for rhinestones or will I have to place one letter at a time? Will I be able to resize the words. Part of the problem that I'm having is the size of the words. I want the words to be about 1.5 inches high, and that seems to be too small for my Silhouette Designer Edition software. I'm trying to put Peace, Love, Softball across the front of a small t shirt, so I need small print. Do you think Make the Cut will work for what I need? Thanks again for all of your help!!!


----------

